# Looking for a good Media Streamer



## yup8 (Apr 10, 2011)

i need
Torrent compatible
1080p compatible
5.1 compatible
wifi support - file transfers.
mkv, dts (without lose of 5.1) , srt and all known formats
Subtitle Support(no problems with fonts , hebrew etc...)

any suggestions ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not familiar with the CinemaTube, but if it meets your criteria, it seems the way to go. Most Mainstream Brands would not build a device which Downloads Torrents due to Copyright Concerns. Things like this are usually the sole arena of Computers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yup8 (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you have any suggestion ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Roku is a quite popular Media Streaming Device. There is also the Popcorn Hour Media Server just to think of 2. What I do not know is Distribution in your Country.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yup8 (Apr 10, 2011)

i dont have to buy it in my country.
popcorn wont support 5.1 
and Roku, what features does he have?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Popcorn hour should support 5.1 just fine. It even does lossless.


----------

